# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Как обойти защиту Рарус

## audi

Здравствуйте! Объясните, пожалуйста, как обойти защиту конфигурации 1С: Бухгалтерия птицефабрики Рарус 8.1 (8.1.14.72). Для активации нужны 2 файла V8Chicken.dll и config.xml может они у кого есть? 
Заранее благодарна...

----------


## Muhin555

Читайте форум!!!!! каждая вторая тема про Рарус !!!! И везде говорится, что эулятора к Рарусам НЕТ !!!!

----------


## mazatrackers

поправка. его нет в свободном доступе.
но если порыться хорошо в нете - думаю, можно найти.

----------


## Muhin555

> поправка. его нет в свободном доступе.
> но если порыться хорошо в нете - думаю, можно найти.


не сомневаюсь, можно и на этом сайте найти, только.... только вопрос - ворос к какому ключу, который использует Рарус. Например, к Общепиту 6.0 есть эмулятор, т.к. там ключ не такой как используется в Общепите 8.0.... ну и так далее.... 
P/S/ с меня будет бонус тому, кто продемонстрирует эмулятор к ключу Катран. ;) Он не сложный ключ, по сути это тот же ключ HASP, только в Российской обработке, даже драйвер от HASPa. Но вот на "Западе" этот ключ не распространен, и соответственно его там и не взломали, а русские - они ленивые чтоб сидеть и взламывать его. Проще написать "Срочно нужен эмуль"......:yes:

----------


## bern

Muhin555,не удается написать в личку.Там у вас ящик забит.

----------


## Muhin555

> Muhin555,не удается написать в личку.Там у вас ящик забит.


Ящик пуст!!!! Here Bern!!!  :D

----------


## olimpgran

Ребята, а ни кто не пробовал что ли просто закоментировать в конфигураторе несколько строк и переопределить значение нескольких переменных. и все пользуйтесь конфой. она просто не будет обращаться к ключу.

----------


## Goldberg

К сожалению одними комментариями не обойтись.
Некоторые функции выполняются в защитной длл.

----------


## mazatrackers

> а русские - они ленивые чтоб сидеть и взламывать его. Проще написать "Срочно нужен эмуль".....


Давненько не заглядывал.
Кому действительно надо, у того он давно есть:)
Там ломать нечего, часик поковырять его тулзами, вытащить начинку и заэмулить.

----------

Ikarus (09.07.2014)

----------


## olimpgran

Я уже писал гдето....
лезете в ГМ и комметнируете процедуру вызова обработки лицензирования. вычислите её отладчиком, там за это отвечают пару строк. я пробовал на нескольких конф-ах. все будет ок.

----------

Ikarus (09.07.2014), JamGen (16.05.2013)

----------


## csilla

olimpgran - А можно немножко поконкретнееИИ Например для 1с рарус. Автотранспорт, где там поискать и какие строки закомментироватьИИ:confused:

----------


## alexandroid

Ребят, выручайте! Срочно нужен дистрибутив защиты Раруса. Там же есть сервер защиты? Вот он в частности просто необходим. Стоит лицензия с аппаратным ключом  на 5 мест, а сервера защиты нет (  . Потеряли, как вообщем то и всю документацию.

----------


## Ikarus

> Давненько не заглядывал.
> Кому действительно надо, у того он давно есть:)
> Там ломать нечего, часик поковырять его тулзами, вытащить начинку и заэмулить.


Краткий мануал в личку, плиз...

---------- Post added at 14:42 ---------- Previous post was at 14:41 ----------




> Я уже писал гдето....
> лезете в ГМ и комметнируете процедуру вызова обработки лицензирования. вычислите её отладчиком, там за это отвечают пару строк. я пробовал на нескольких конф-ах. все будет ок.


Краткий мануал, плиз, в личку...

----------


## Serguey

Как решить проблему с УправлениеСанаторноКурорт  нымКомплексом (02.0.06.01), можете помочь, естественно, с интересом?

----------


## VictorSuimb

Здравствуйте дорогие. Ситуация такая. База находиться в 1С 7.7. Там в Журналы есть Товары, реализация. И там есть документ Поступление импортных товаров с доп.расходами. Вот этом документе учитывается себестоимость товара. Раньше и таможенный НДС включался на себестоимость товара, но с 1 января уже этот НДС должно отразится не 29.10 счет а 44.20. Вот как можно изменить этот документ, чтобы таможенный НДС программа сама отнесла на счет 44.20? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте дорогие. Ситуация такая. База находиться в 1С 7.7. Там в Журналы есть Товары, реализация. И там есть документ Поступление импортных товаров с доп.расходами. Вот этом документе учитывается себестоимость товара. Раньше и таможенный НДС включался на себестоимость товара, но с 1 января уже этот НДС должно отразится не 29.10 счет а 44.20. Вот как можно изменить этот документ, чтобы таможенный НДС программа сама отнесла на счет 44.20? Заранее благодарен.


Важно знать, какая конфигурация 1С 7.7 используется. Судя по приведенным счетам учета это не типовая конфигурация для России.
Если конфигурация типа Бухгалтерский учет, то исправления внести в модуль документа в части проводки по дебету в конфигураторе.
Если типа Оперативный учет (например, Торговля и склад), то есть справочник шаблонов проводок, который корректируется в режиме Предприятие.

----------


## UrbanEscape

> Краткий мануал в личку, плиз...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 14:42 ---------- Previous post was at 14:41 ----------
> 
> 
> Краткий мануал, плиз, в личку...


господа поделитесь, плз, очень нужно для управление автотранспортом

----------


## UrbanEscape

> Краткий мануал в личку, плиз...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 14:42 ---------- Previous post was at 14:41 ----------
> 
> 
> Краткий мануал, плиз, в личку...


господа поделитесь, плз, очень нужно для управление автотранспортом

----------


## UrbanEscape

> olimpgran - А можно немножко поконкретнееИИ Например для 1с рарус. Автотранспорт, где там поискать и какие строки закомментироватьИИ:confused:


Добрый день.
Получилось побороть ли вам "управление автотранспортом" ?
можете поделиться информацией, буду признателен.

----------


## Ikarus

> господа поделитесь, плз, очень нужно для управление автотранспортом


Я это так и не узнал...

----------

